# Lift Kit/Accessories for 1985 King Cab Pickup



## 85KinGCab (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey everyone I have a 1985 4x4 King Cab Pickup and I am unsure of trying to get a reasonably priced 4" - 5" Lift kit preferably suspension lift. I want to throw on some BFG Muddin tires (33's if they'll fit) Will the engine have problems powering these wheels? Or will it burn out the transmission?

Also Looking for a bash guard for it and am coming up sol. I want a HD wench/Brush Guard but I never can find anything for this year and truck. Will buy used lift/wench/brush guard!

Where is the best place to shop for your nissan??

Thanks so much guys and all help is appreciated.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Er, that's "winch". A wench is a barmaid from the pirate days.

I really doubt you'll find much more than a 3" lift kit. IFS lifts are just so limited, and the aftermarket world neglects Nissans for some reason unless it's a 300ZX.

I think the only way you'll be able to run 33's is with a body lift AND a suspension lift. No idea on where to look, do some Googling and I bet you'll find something. Tried Nissanoffroad.net?


----------



## nissanoffroad (Sep 2, 2007)

85KinGCab said:


> Hey everyone I have a 1985 4x4 King Cab Pickup and I am unsure of trying to get a reasonably priced 4" - 5" Lift kit preferably suspension lift. I want to throw on some BFG Muddin tires (33's if they'll fit) Will the engine have problems powering these wheels? Or will it burn out the transmission?
> 
> Also Looking for a bash guard for it and am coming up sol. I want a HD wench/Brush Guard but I never can find anything for this year and truck. Will buy used lift/wench/brush guard!
> 
> ...



for your lift go to calmini.com, and for the 33s they fit stock with minor fender trimming so your set


----------



## 85kingcablifted (Aug 3, 2008)

i got an 85 nissan hardbody to. i have an 8inch suspension lift and 35" all terrains. i got a chevy v6 engine and jeep danna 44 axles, all custom front grill guard and skid plate. there isnt any big lifts for the hardbodys. you got to basicly customize it

and a pic of my truck....MySpace


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you can also try here... Nissan Parts, Nissan Truck Parts, Nissan Suspension Kits, 4x4 Parts | 4x4parts.com


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

calmini (purenissan) offers solid front axle swap kits. uses dana 44s from wagoneers. if your transmission is manual they also offer the best deal on centerforce clutches which you will need for the heavy meats. if you don't want sfa a body lift will be needed.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

85kingcablifted said:


> i got an 85 nissan hardbody to. i have an 8inch suspension lift and 35" all terrains. i got a chevy v6 engine and jeep danna 44 axles, all custom front grill guard and skid plate. there isnt any big lifts for the hardbodys. you got to basicly customize it
> 
> and a pic of my truck....MySpace


i really want to see those pics and dont have a myspace page.


----------

